# Generalized Anxiety



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Can anyone recommend anything for Generalized Anxiety? 
Does anyone have any herbal remedies that have worked for them and their dogs?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you tried Chamomile? 

Dogs Naturally Magazine: 
* "Chamomila (German chamomile)*

While Roman chamomile and German chamomile have slightly different medicinal qualities, in general they both treat anxiety in the same manner. Chamomile is a potent sedative used to reduce anxiety in stressed animals. It has the added advantages of calming your dog’s belly and helping him sleep. Some pets enjoy chamomile tea as much as we humans do. Or you can soak a small treat in the tea and give it to them. It is available in capsule/tablet and tincture forms as well."




"as a supplement, typically standardized to contain 1.2% apigenin (an active ingredient), along with dried chamomile flowers. In one study at the University of Pennsylvania Medical Center, in Philadelphia, patients with generalized anxiety disorder (GAD) who took chamomile supplements for eight weeks had a significant decrease in anxiety symptoms compared to patients taking placebo."


This is a liquid form. It's absorbed by the membranes in your mouth distributing it into your system more rapidly. https://www.pureformulas.com/german..._content=&utm_campaign=RecItem_NAS1164_PG1056 



You can also get a tea, but you'd have to drink several cups a day.


Moms


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Ashwagandha. Natures Xanax. Benefits the thyroid, adrenals, possible cancer prevention.

I have used it. Allow some time to work. Human claims, about 5 days


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm going to look into both of those  
Thank you!!


----------

